# Speedstream 5200 - Belkin N+ Wireless Router - PS3



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, I am overall currently trying to figure out how to get a "NAT 2" on my PS3.
I have a DSL connection from Frontier (my ISP) which is hooked into my Speedstream 5200 modem, then the Speedstream is hooked to my Belkin F5D8235-4 N+ Wireless Router, then that sends internet to both a laptop (which works perfectly fine) and my PS3 (which cannot get a "NAT 2" no matter what I do). 
As of now the speedstream should be close to default (not sure about bridge mode, I've only read a little bit about that) and the Belkin is set to factory defaults.
I asked Frontier about how to get a nat 2 on the PS3 and he said they don't know how to do it and that he can't guide me through it. But he did send me to a Frontier page on port forwarding the Speedstream. 
So I was thinking that I was supposed to port the Speedstream to the Belkin then the Belkin to the PS3, but I have no idea what numbers I need to port on both the Speedstream and the Belkin or how to set up the ports. I don't know if I have to set up a LAN host on my Belkin or if I need too, but..

If anyone knows how to port and what numbers I need and exactly what I need to do that would be awesome to know and I would be one happy gamer. :grin:
If I letterally cannot get a nat 2 I wouldn't be completly uspset, I've delt with it for about 10 months now, but I would be a very sad gamer. 
I'll do anything anyone thinks could help me at this point excpet buy a new router or modem,
any advice will help at this point


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

for testing purposes, can you plug the PS3 directly into the modem and see if you still get the NAT problem


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

might be some good info including port numbers here

PlayStation®3 System Software 3.50 User's Guide
Internet Connection Test

http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/connecttest.html#connectPSNetwork

The port numbers for PlayStation®Network servers used for this are TCP: 80, 443, 5223 and UDP: 3478, 3479.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

I know what the port numbers are. What I don't know is if I put those numbers in the Speedstream port page and then the same ones in the Belkin port page and I don't know how to exactly put them in there so they would work properly (i.e. what to choose on the speedstream 1. Redirect selected protocol/service to this router. or 2. Redirect selected protocol/service to IP Address:_______) (i.e.#2 there are two slots for numbers on the Belkin and I need a number in both its like _____:______ and I can't just put one in)

I havn't pluged it in direcly to the modem and I think thats because I can't find another ethernet cord but I'll look around and see if I can find one.
The problem with this is that my PS3 is upstairs and the desktop is in an office downstairs and I'd like to keep my PS3 upstairs


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

sorry, still filling in the details here 

i would start by getting things going direct on the modem first

then expand


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok heres another problem. first i can't get to my speedstream page because i dont have internet for some reason. the belkin has to flashing orange lights and on its page it says not connected in the top right corner.
Im pretty sure that this is a belkin problem but i don't know how the heck to get internet back. my speedstream is lite up like its suppossed so i think its a belkin problem, for some reason it just decided to stop working


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

ok 

you don't need internet to connect to the speedstream, you can do that direct with cable or via the belkin (when it's working)

have to tried rebooting your belkin?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes i reboot the belkin, i reboot the speedstream, ive reboot the computer, ive hooked the speedstream to the computer directly without the belkin ive hooked together with the belkin. in the end i have to internet and no matter how i connect i can't get to the speedstream webpage.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

need to know more about your setup to help

run some ip commands with the computer directly to modem and post it here

here is another post with similar instructions on [HOW TO DO THAT]
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/help-with-dns-server-connection-517329.html#post2911021


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok nvm i reset everything and it worked i guess,

so i pluged the ps3 into the modum(speedstream) and i obtain ip and get internet put i get no playstation network.
i plug the speedstream to the belkin then the belkin to the ps3 i get everything but i still have nat 3


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

plug back into your modem, setup ports

in your router guide
Port Forwarding Configuration Options
page 63
http://www.siemens.com.tr/i/assets/content/adsl/speedstr.5600.kullanim klavuzu (ing.).pdf

the ports you know


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

do i put my ps3's ip adress in the Redirect selected protocol/service to IP Address:?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

it just does the same thing


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Try assigning Static IP instead of Auto IP or DHCP to your PS3, it's best this way. For now, remove your router or network's Security. Once, you are able to establish a solid connection then you may secure your network back again.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok all firewalls and security is disabled of the belkin router
then i go under LAN Setup and go to Static Routing
then i have to put a 
Network Address
Subnet Mask
Gateway

is the network addres the ps3's ip address?
what would be the Subnet mask and Gateway?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please compare your current configuration from this link. Static IP needs to be configured in your PS3. It should help you setup and connect your PS3.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

i don't have a dlink router...
the porting page on the belkin is wayyy different


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the link is just for you to give an idea on how to configure a Static IP your PS3. Again, do the Static IP first from the first link that I provided you, then do the Port forwarding. For your Belkin Router, here's the link from portforwarding.com.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

still nat 3

are u sure that the type is supposed to both instead of tcp/udp?
i followed your portforwarding link and went to plastation network and it says i need both for all of them, i don't think its supposed to be both

also in the first guid (one about setting up static ip) it says to put 50 on the end of your ip address (i.e. 192.168.1.50) my ip address is 192.168.2.1 so i make it 192.168.2.50
but when i go to system information it has an ip address of 192.168.2.2 for the ps3
so should i put 192.168.2.50 or 192.168.2.2 in the private ip address


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

put ps3 ip adress in the Redirect selected protocol/service to IP Address

or for quick test forward all ports to the PS3 ip


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

forget balkin for now, do this direct to modem


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

thats for the speedstream
i can port on the speedstream and on the belkin
i origanlly thought i had to port the speedstream to the belkin so the belkin could forward the ports to the ps3
+ if i use the ps3 ip i get: NAPT server IP address is not a valid host LAN address.
(this is on the speedstream)


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Rivendale said:


> forget balkin for now, do this direct to modem


 i have one port on the speedstream, disconnect the belkin from the speedstream and put it in ps3??


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

gosh, i think that means the ip of the PS3 is not the one being entered

i'm sure we are making things harder than they need to be for you

i'm in between locations at the moment, i will review this entire post this eve

when time comes to get both routers and wireless going, then we go for it


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

pluging the ps3 directly to the modum is making a hastle for me because i have to bring it downstairs and i get yelled at because i make everything a mess.
but if you could deffently come up with a solution that would be awesome (this is way to much for me to understand, its really complicated and im sure this setup sucks =(..)

im going to reset everything back to default aswell so we can start from new ground again lol


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

well, my plan was, once we get a cleaPS3 network test direct on the SpeedStream

then put the Speedstream in to bridge mode and move to the Balkin for wireless routing


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, plan B, B is for backup to post #22 

when you got the + if i use the ps3 ip i get: NAPT server IP address is not a valid host LAN address. (on the speedstream)

did you use 192.168.2.50, and are you sure that is the address set in the PS3?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

the only ip ik for sure is ps3's is the one in system info and it is 192.168.2.2

the static ip one (192.168.2.50) was one that the first guide 2xg posted had me do (not really sure if its a set ip for the ps3 or not, it was kinda unclear to me)
and i didn't use 192.168.2.50


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

This is totally nats! 

we should really setup speedstream in bridge mode, and manage ports forwarding the Balkin

but if you are getting yelled at for going up and down stairs i not sure that's a good idea


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

lmao im only getting yelled at because i keep messin up the internet =P and they think its all the ps3's fault (which its not)
thats why i need help roflmao
ive read that this speedstream come in bridge mode or "dumb mode" right outa the box and i havn't ever found a guide or an option on the modums page to bridge it

also in networking for the computer. the computer sees the belkin, but not the speedstream. the computer did see the speedstream once but for some reason now it doesn't


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

he, he, sounds like my house

page 42
http://www.siemens.com.tr/i/assets/content/adsl/speedstr.5600.kullanim klavuzu (ing.).pdf

Configure PPPoE / Bridge Only
This mode passes PPPoE traffic through to the LAN over Ethernet or another PPPoE client on the computer to maintain the PPP connection.

i belive that is what we want, if it is not already set that way

but i think if we do this it might cause some internet down time, better hide the PS3


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

yea i really can't do this right no both rents are on they're laptops lol

now ive also read about setting up the router with a pppoe connection
its as dynamic right now and ive tried to get pppoe but always have failed

*10 mins later*
ok they're off what do i gatta do? and do i need my ps3 down here?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

i don't know how to get to the wan interface screen thing like on page 42


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

this isn't mine but its what the speedstream page looks like -the windows xp i have vista =P


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

well, it's not going to be easy 

it is a fair assumption to assume that the Speedstream is setup already in bridge mode, but some of the things going on make me think we have two NAT layers

so i was really wanting to confirm the Speedstream setup, those settings on page 42 i think are under advanced setup

if it's not already, then we need to convert it into a simple bridge (turn off NAT) and setup the PPPoE, port forwards, DHCP and NAT on the Balkin instead

it's a fairly time consuming operation

we are going to need access to the ISP account info and the Speedstream setup pages

the other possible glitch is you may loose internet access and not be able to contact me 

do you have an alternate way to get to the forum?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

guess maybe that's not going to work 

plan b, next time you can get downstairs, unplug the Balkin and plug in the PS3

have your PS3 guide handy and try to get a clean Game Network test and play a few games

if nothing else we should be able to do that 

then maybe tell the folks you need a hard line to your room with static ip


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes i can steal neighbors internet and get on the forums
no i can't find any type of bridge mode anywhere on the speedstream (trust me ive looked)
im pretty sure they don't care enough to have a wire go all the way upstairs and i don't see why the first post wouldn't work, it would just take time.
i don't know what you mean by clean game network test, i am directly connected to internet on the speedstream and can't even get on psn, also if i plug the desktop directly into the speedstream i have intenet. this makes me assume that it is in bridge mode but maybe not correctly


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

well, look out for channel conflicts on the wireless, when you get there, sounds like you have other networks in the neighborhood

tell them you can't do advanced computer networking experiments without interrupting their web browsing unless you have your own ip 

there is an internet test or something to the like in the PS3 setup

could still be that NAT is enabled on the Speedstream, but even then you should get NAT2

any errors to go on?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok lets break this down easier for me..

first of all its just my grandfathers internet that i can get.

second, am i bringing the ps3 down to hook it to speedstream or do we need to do something to speestream first


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

this is what my speedstream page is

see attachment


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

i plug it in and do the test i get 

obtaining ip: successful
Internet: successful
PlayStation Network: Failed


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

wow! that is better than i expected 

does it say any place the "NAT Type"

Type 1: Connected directly to the Internet
Type 2: Connected to the Internet via a router
Type 3: Connected to the Internet via a router

????


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

just looked over the PS3 manual again

i'm not familiar with it, but it looks like you have to sign into a play station network account, do you have one?

http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/account/associate.html


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes, the playstation is not what im worried about. i know how to run that ive had it for little less then a year. 

and yes i know what all the nat types mean, i want nat 2 which is connection to internet via wireless correctly.

nat 1 is connected via wired correctly

nat 3 means eaither connected via wired or wireless but not correctly

it doesn't tell me a nat if playstation network (PSN) fails because technicly i have no internet

this is why i assumed the speedstream is bridged or the nat is turned off or whatever


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's sad to say that there's has been issues with Belkin routers connecting a PS3 or Xbox. In my home network I have a PS3 and Xbox along with wireless computers and didn't encounter any issues setting up. BTW....I'm on my second Lynksis (an upgrade) and works very well.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ive been looking at page 42 and pages around 42 in the speedstream manual and other pages about pppoe and stuff.

but i can't find any of these pages or option on the speedstream managment page


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

2xg said:


> It's sad to say that there's has been issues with Belkin routers connecting a PS3 or Xbox. In my home network I have a PS3 and Xbox along with wireless computers and didn't encounter any issues setting up. BTW....I'm on my second Lynksis (an upgrade) and works very well.


 yes ive read this many times as well and i wish that mom woulda asked me what kinda router would be best before she went out and search "best wireless routers"

belkin comes up only because they have the best server and bandwith FOR LAPTOPS AND COMPUTERS THAT DON'T GAME

ive read many reasons why a belkin is the problem

first of all its a n+ which is supposed to send g, n and another letter.
but it fails

ps3 and a somethin somethin g wireless thing and if i had a belkin g router it would work eaiser

i heard d-links automatic detection on gaming consouls or computers that are gaming is the best


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

2xg: hello  we are currently testing with PS3 direct to Speedstream and getting this on internet test

obtaining ip: successful
Internet: successful
PlayStation Network: Failed

not sure but might be just bad account info?

Basketboi20: yes i figured you knew it better than i did, that's why i'm reading the guide 

just wondering what happens on the play station, when you do this

Going online (signing in)

1.Select (PlayStation®Network) > (Sign In).

2.Enter your sign-in ID (e-mail address) and password.
Enter the sign-in ID (e-mail address) and password registered to you when you created your account.

3.Select [Sign In].
You will be signed in once you have successfully connected to the network.
Hint


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried bridging you computer with your PS3 without tinkering much with your Modem and Router settings? Please check out this link. Just a thought. 

*Riverdale* you're doing a wonderful job. :smile:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i never thought of that, very cool idea!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, there are anternatives, esp. if the Router is such a pain.:grin:


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

2xg: the router was a pain, and i still don't know for sure how the Speedstream modem is configured 

Basketboi20 would like to have NAT2 over Balkin wireless for the PS3 in the end if i understand correct

but it was a pain, and i had him unplug the Balkin router (to free the only wired port), and plug the PS3 direct into the Speedstream

not sure if i made matters better or worse 

what do you make of that last PS3 internet test?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

Rivendale: its not going to sign in if i have a playstation network fail. thats telling me that i can't sign into the playstation network pretty much so theres not even a point in trying

both of yous: no idea what kinda bridging your talking about

and yes i want nat 2
theres no way im guna keep the ps3 where it is right now and no way to get an ethernetcord to my room.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

2xg said:


> Have you tried bridging you computer with your PS3 without tinkering much with your Modem and Router settings? Please check out this link. Just a thought.
> 
> *Riverdale* you're doing a wonderful job. :smile:


haha not reallly..u gatta explain better on how to do this

first of all on the guide first step, where the heck do i plug my consoule into

third step, no, fail, i don't have any of those options


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

got ya, Basketboi20, guess there are still network issues there, wish i knew the PS3 better, to look at the network config and see what's going on

the bridge is basically when you plug the PC into a PC instead of a router/modem, the PC has to be already on the network


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

oops

the bridge is basically when you plug the *PS3 *into a PC instead of a router/modem, the PC has to be already on the network


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

i only have one ethernet plug on the pc so i still dont understand how internets guna get to the ps3

*edit*
oh wait so the pc has the network on it already which it does

then i take the cord from the belkin to the pc and put it in the ps3 to the pc?

then go to step 2?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

its didn't work that way


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Still...no go? I found a better instruction here. Pls. give it a shot.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

so how do i tell if i have a firewall?
and if i do how can get rid of it?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From your router, it should be visible. From your Windows O/S, go to Control Panel=> Security Center. You may disable it for now not get rid of it, until you resolved the issue.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

this is what my network and sharing center has. i don't see a wireless connection settings

this might be because i have no idea what to plug into what.

right now i have
dsl-speestream
ethernet-belkin
ethernet-computer
belkin-laptops/ps3


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your home network setup should like something like this:
Speedstream=> Belkin Router=> Computers and Devices.

dsl-speestream need to be plugged to the Internet or WAN Port of the Belkin Router. Then your computer and the rest of network devices can be plugged to any 4 LAN Ports of your Router.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

thats exactly how it is

i thought i had to change that setup or something to see the wireless connection settings from the attached picture in the above message


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Still no PS3, even on a wired connection to the router?


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

hold on, am i supposed to be in the network window?
because i see this desktop and another laptop and the belkin in there 

the ps3's on but its not in this network


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Honestly, I'm beginning to believe that I see a Firewall issue in your network.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

im pretty sure i don't have a firewall up

i disabled the belkins

i disabled the one u sent me too

i can attach a pic of the window


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

here is that security window

please tell me the first few steps neither of the guides are clear on them


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you inform us about your Symantec software? I don't remember, anyway...let's completely remove it for now, pls. download and install this Removal Tool. Install MSE in replacement for your Symantec or Norton for protection.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

lol sorry my mom must have put that on here 

umm i just want to be sure that it will be there again after all this so that i don't get yelled at for messing something up again before i just go ahead and do this

and if im going to get rid of this norton firewall thing for a different one id rather ask her if i can =/


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You should definitely ask her permission. Inform her that the Norton Software might be the culprit. To be honest with you, I would never put it back, and just keep MSE, i'ts free anyway.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok and do you know which norton product it is on the selection list in the removal link you sent me

i have no idea


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Click on Start, All Programs and locate Norton, open it and from the top Menu, click on Help, then About Norton, it shd give you the Product Name and Version.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok i go to all programs, find norton internet security and its a foulder, open it then i have:
help and support
more symantic soultions &
norton internet security

i went to help and support but it took me to a web page


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From the top Menu, *click on Help then About Norton* and *NOT* Help, Support.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

ok then i guess i dont know what you mean about locating norton or top menu


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Download and install Everest 30 day trial, you shd be able to see everything what's installed in your computer.

Also, in order for us to speed up the process of fixing your issue, perhaps you need to find someone to help you understand, a Sister, Bro., . This Thread is on 70+ Posts already.

Anyway, my *last suggestion and advice*........ if the last link (using ICS) that I provided didn't work, then tell your parents to seek a Professional help (someone to comeout to your house) to resolve your issue. This is a complicated issue and someone need to deal with this professionally. In your case, posting here is not helping you much, but it got a lot complicated. Don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

i don't have an older sibling, my mom knows basics, but even ik more about this then she does

what does it matter of how many post this goes to, as long as you solve it

do i have to be wired to my computer for ICS because thats what it seems like


----------



## DaLucky7 (Oct 5, 2010)

None of you know what you're talking about, and neither did I. Until recently. Go back to basics and learn about TCP/IP and addressing. Trust me if you read up on that stuff you'll understand what really goes on with the internet through a modem router and device. I probably pointed you guys in the wrong direction but the problem was just the service I have and router. I still haven't gotten a new router so until I do nat 3 won't change. but even after that just having a PPPoA service sometimes will screw you up. =/ Thanks for no help at all guys


----------

